# FX Trading Education



## Mavis (17 September 2010)

Has anyone had any dealings with Knowledge to Action?


----------



## hungryli (21 May 2011)

Was just scrolling around and found your post. I just went to their free seminar and they're promoting their program and I'm tempted to join.

Yea, I would also like to know if anyone has any dealings with them and how do you find it.


----------



## FxTrader (22 May 2011)

hungryli said:


> Was just scrolling around and found your post. I just went to their free seminar and they're promoting their program and I'm tempted to join.
> 
> Yea, I would also like to know if anyone has any dealings with them and how do you find it.




Try searching for various forums, like the one on the Forex Peace Army, where people report their experiences.  ASF is not the forum of choice on the Net for the vast majority interested or experienced in forex trading info, it's not forex centric.

When I was investigating education providers and coaching for forex trading I looked into K to A and many others.  There is a plethora of bad experinces with them reported on the net, they appear to be just another pump and dump shop.  I suggest you steer well clear of them.


----------



## ers_6 (25 June 2011)

Bumping this thread as interested in hearing peoples thoughts. 

I attended there free seminar and was impressed... and tempted. 
Im one of those people who has been thinking and talking about..... maybe its time to take the leap of faith and invest in my financial freedom.... i did try speaking with them after and mentioned I could get the same education from books for a lot less - that didnt go down too well.


----------



## builder2818 (26 June 2011)

ers_6 said:


> Bumping this thread as interested in hearing peoples thoughts.
> 
> I attended there free seminar and was impressed... and tempted.
> Im one of those people who has been thinking and talking about..... maybe its time to take the leap of faith and invest in my financial freedom.... i did try speaking with them after and mentioned I could get the same education from books for a lot less - that didnt go down too well.




Lol!! Who needs books and free sources of information when you can get everything conveniently packaged in half a dozen DVDs for $4995?

If they are as reputable as some of the other "educators" out there I am sure you could be lucky enough to get a platinum membership where you can attend a live trading room with the feature of an autotrader for a $7995 one off payment and only $299 U.S a month for the autotrader's setup - now you can trade while you sleep.


----------



## Baiazid (5 July 2011)

Hi folks, my first message on this forum.

Best online resource for learning forex I found to be: http://www.babypips.com/school/
Next one is InformedTrades: http://www.youtube.com/user/InformedTrades#p/c/0/4lc8788xU7Y

I still recommend the books and loooots of testing on history data.

For books, I have this post here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22875&p=643627&viewfull=1#post643627

For fundamental data: RBA, ASX, Treasury ...

Usually I set-up a theoretical scenario of trading (system) and do back-testing on 5-10 years on various currencies and see the best suitable result.


----------



## Forex Dan (24 July 2011)

Save your money

Head over to Babypips website and learn from start. 

Why fork over $3-10k for junk..... 
Teach yourself and use that for opening the account later down the track.

Any dramas, i teach people for free, try and google that, lol


----------



## Plumber1 (25 July 2011)

builder2818 said:


> Lol!! Who needs books and free sources of information when you can get everything conveniently packaged in half a dozen DVDs for $4995?
> 
> If they are as reputable as some of the other "educators" out there I am sure you could be lucky enough to get a platinum membership where you can attend a live trading room with the feature of an autotrader for a $7995 one off payment and only $299 U.S a month for the autotrader's setup - now you can trade while you sleep.




This is the type of thing that you get for your money. 

http://www.harryomerosscammer.com/ 

Listen to the audio of Mr Harry Omeros speaking to one of his clients. Its a classic

Be very wary of any spruiker of investment schemes.

It is also worthwhile reading the subpages  "Tell your story" http://www.harryomerosscammer.com/?page_id=136  and Just got scammed"   http://www.harryomerosscammer.com/?page_id=316


----------

